
Cyber flashing is the new iPhone safety threat - classichasclass
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05-12/cyber-flashing-porn-sent-to-iphones-using-airdrop/11092974
======
mimixco
Wait a minute... Apple ships phones with default settings that let random
people send you pictures?

Who approved that?

